# I am SO new....



## Hawaiigirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello...My husband's dream was to buy a boat and I am not one to kill a person's dreams so I am tagging along...ha ha...I went with him to pick up his boat and we motored down the Intercoastal Waterway...it was fun until we went aground...ha ha! I am learning NEW words every day...I hope to come here to learn as much as I can so I won't be a pain in the ass...I didn't even whine much...not even when I felt sea sick...I just kept telling myself...do NOT be a wimp....


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha, nice! We ran aground our second day with ours, and also on the intracoastal! That make you guys better sailors than us to accomplish that on your first day! Lol. Welcome!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Hawaii - welcome to SN. And cheers to refusing to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

You have learned from one mistake - that is good. One of my favourite quotes is from Bill Gates "Success teaches nothing."

One way to avoid mistakes is to learn from others. Scout out some instructors. I tell instructor-wannabes that they have to have made a lot mistakes before they can impart their experience to others.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Every ICW boater we know either admits to having run aground, or lies about having never run aground, so welcome!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I'm one of few who can find a five foot shallow in a thirty foot channel, fagedaboutit...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

hg, now you can swear AS a sailor, not just like one. Anyone can use the FCC's "seven dirty words" but there's a true art to swearing without redundancy, or those seven words.

Seasickness is something that some of us are cursed with and from personal experience I would urge you to be open about it, and to take a good look at your options while on land. That is, get several diffferent meds and try them out, one per weekend, while you are in the comfort of home ashore. You'll find some disagree with you, others don't, how effective they are at sea is of course something else again. The electric wristband can be very effective if it is positioned exactly right. And the prescription meds (like Scopace) are serious meds not to be taken lightly--but also invaluable when lesser things don't work.

If it is done properly or done well, a day in a boat should be a good day. If you find yourself wet, cold, hungry, bored...speak up and change things, sailing SHOULD be better than that! Warm dry clothes, good meals, all these things count.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

H,

I'm a MythBusters fan. They did a whole special on motion sickness. Their conclusion is that the only thing that truly works is ginger root. It worked perfectly even for the red headed kid who gets puking sick just thinking about moving. A ginger root tablet and he could ride "the chair" for 15 minutes with no issues. Without it, 15 seconds and he's sharing his lunch with the camera. Ginger root capsules $3 at Walmart.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

So they "discovered" what NASA researched and documented 30 or 40 years ago, wow.

FWIW, no matter what they discovered ginger is not a cure-all for motion sickness. It works to some extent for some people and the mechanics of how it works (by increasing capillary blood flow) also explain why it has limited usefulness.

NASA has had extreme problems and a great amount of experience with motion sickness. The barf bags don't have mission-specific logos printed on them though, that's not the kind of PR they want.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

CharlieCobra said:


> I'm one of few who can find a five foot shallow in a thirty foot channel, fagedaboutit...


Sometimes we sail, sometimes we Braille


----------



## Hawaiigirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Ha ha...thanks you guys...and what the heck is this about ya gotta get your sea legs? Then ya gotta get your land legs? Funny talk but I like it...and do you get to keep them once you get them or do you go through this over and over again???? When I got home I was rocking for two days...is that normal?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Hawaiigirl said:


> When I got home I was rocking for two days...is that normal?


Yes


----------



## Hawaiigirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Will I go through this over and over again or was this just initiation of sorts? Am I asking dumb questions? ha ha...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hawaiigirl said:


> When I got home I was rocking for two days...is that normal?


If the boat's a rockin', don't come knockin'.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Hawaiigirl said:


> Will I go through this over and over again or was this just initiation of sorts? Am I asking dumb questions? ha ha...


Some folks do not even know what questions to ask.

There are no dumb questions, other than those not asked.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"When I got home I was rocking for two days...is that normal? "
Actually, yes. Once your system gets used to "motion" you get motion sickness again whenever that changes. "Land sickness" is common in sea sickness sufferers. The cure is the same, whatever worked for you on the boat, take it again before you make landfall. 
And both ways, the more often you acclimatize your body to the changes, the faster your body gets used to it.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I get seasick on just about every passage. When we go ashore after a few weeks at sea, the land seems to move but I have not yet gotten actually ill from it. Just a bit dizzy.

I was once told by an old salt that the only sure cure for seasickness is a nap under an apple tree.

Welcome aboard Hawaiigirl. Don't worry about it. Take drugs.


----------



## Hawaiigirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey hey hey!!! Good report...I keep ginger oil with me and I am fine and dandy...now we are working on our third boat...still haven't gotten anywhere but to different marina's but it is pretty NICE...the scenery is beautiful and the sunsets are gorgeous...so with that I think I can stick it out...How are you guys doing????


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Run aground! Not a problem! Ha! First time out we hit a buoy! A big, yellow, steel buoy the size of a VW bug! Hidden behind our genoa that we had no right flying, in a 3' shallow we had no business being in, after passing over the submerged (at high) jetty to get to said undesirable shallows. Yeah, the stories I can, and have, told. Wait 'till you drag anchor, loose the kicker, swamp your dingy, get lost in fog. The possibilities are ENDLESS! But . . . it's all fun!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hawaiigirl said:


> Hey hey hey!!! Good report...I keep ginger oil with me and I am fine and dandy...now we are working on our third boat...still haven't gotten anywhere but to different marina's but it is pretty NICE...the scenery is beautiful and the sunsets are gorgeous...so with that I think I can stick it out...How are you guys doing????


That's great news Hawaii. It's great to see someone sticking it out. You are definitely a gnarly sailor chick. Welcome to the life!


----------

